# Advice regarding severe thirst



## James 048 (Oct 18, 2016)

Hi to you all 
Could anyone please advise me on amount of time metformin 1000 mg twice a day should start to relieve severe thirst .I have only been on medication sense last Thursday as I  only got diagnosed 2 weeks ago with T2 
I am eating recommended meals and concerned as I'm  drinking  aproximity  12 litres of water a day and always have dry mouth , sugar levels down slightly ,  any advice would be greatly appreciated 
             Regards   James


----------



## Martin Canty (Oct 18, 2016)

Hi James, thirst is a symptom of high BG along with excessive urination & tiredness.... The metformin takes a while to build up in your system so you should start to se something happening in a day or two


----------



## James 048 (Oct 18, 2016)

Martin Canty said:


> Hi James, thirst is a symptom of high BG along with excessive urination & tiredness.... The metformin takes a while to build up in your system so you should start to se something happening in a day or two


Much Appreciated Martin 
I'm scared of drinking to much , saying that I'm urinating 3-5 times through the night so I know I'm getting fluid out of system . Have a pleasant evening


----------



## Martin Canty (Oct 18, 2016)

I took a look at that sample menu you posted yesterday and IMHO there are way too many carbs, cutting back on them will help particularly in the short term, afraid it's down to looking at nutrition labels.... Take bread for example, there are several low carb varieties which people on this board have had success with & I'm sure they will be more than happy to advise


----------



## James 048 (Oct 18, 2016)

Martin Canty said:


> I took a look at that sample menu you posted yesterday and IMHO there are way too many carbs, cutting back on them will help particularly in the short term, afraid it's down to looking at nutrition labels.... Take bread for example, there are several low carb varieties which people on this board have had success with & I'm sure they will be more than happy to advise


Martin need a good chat with practice nurse ,left cereal out +had whole grain bread (2 rounds) toasted with poached egg . Had boiled potatoes turkey and roast beef with veg in local hotel ,this evening I'm going to steam smoked cod I bought earier as I love eating fish . Thanks again for your time


----------



## Andy HB (Oct 18, 2016)

12 litres of water a day!! That is potentially a very dangerous amount to be drinking. I'm not sure what the limit is, but drinking that much is clearly not right and drinking too much can even cause a fatal condition (because of dilution of salts). Please talk to your GP asap about this.



> *What is hyponatremia?*
> Dilutional hyponatraemia is also known as water intoxication. It's caused by low sodium or salt levels in the blood. It happens when you've over hydrated in a short period of time.
> 
> "Too much water leads to a dilution of sodium in the blood, which effectively drowns cells. It makes them swell and leads to all sort of problems, especially concerning the brain," says Dr Stephen Mears from the School of Sport,Exercise and Health Sciences at the University of Loughborough.
> ...



Meanwhile, welcome to the forum James. I hope you get your levels sorted soon (what are they, by the way?).

Andy


----------



## Copepod (Oct 18, 2016)

12 litres is heck of a lot if water in 24 hours. 3 - 5 pees per night is a lot, too. However, if your body has got used to high blood glucose levels, then reducing levels too fast would give you lots of periods of feeling hypoglycemic when you aren't. So, a slower rate of reduction is better. Agree with suggestion to consult GP / practice nurse / dietician. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## James 048 (Oct 18, 2016)

Copepod said:


> 12 litres is heck of a lot if water in 24 hours. 3 - 5 pees per night is a lot, too. However, if your body has got used to high blood glucose levels, then reducing levels too fast would give you lots of periods of feeling hypoglycemic when you aren't. So, a slower rate of reduction is better. Agree with suggestion to consult GP / practice nurse / dietician. Let us know how you get on.


Thankyou for your time and advice .
Il better do as my doc asked or il maybe get a clip round the earhole , 
PS I am  6 ft , 16 st2 and doc also wants me to loose 2 stone in the months ahead . Goodnight and good health to you and family 
            Regards James


----------



## Copepod (Oct 18, 2016)

Good luck, James 048. Take things steady, and take note of improvements, with blood glucose and weight, which will come.


----------



## Martin Canty (Oct 18, 2016)

James 048 said:


> 6 ft , 16 st2 and doc also wants me to loose 2 stone in the months ahead


Pretty much the same as me when I started out...... Thought 30lb was near impossible let along the 40 that he actually wanted. Must say that I have actually lost 4st over 18 months..... Everything is possible, it just takes some time & commitment


----------



## James 048 (Oct 18, 2016)

Martin Canty said:


> Pretty much the same as me when I started out...... Thought 30lb was near impossible let along the 40 that he actually wanted. Must say that I have actually lost 4st over 18 months..... Everything is possible, it just takes some time & commitment


Cheers for post martin 
I actually  look quite thin to most people I know , put a stone over last 6 months and family and friends told me I looked healthier.  Going to have to go back to been extremely thin ,already loosing muscle mass as I did very light gym work at home in evening's, but nurse has banned me from even doing few pressups in the evening .
End of the day health comes first so onwards with the care plan ., cheers Martin 
              Regards James


----------



## yay (Oct 20, 2016)

I wasn't aware that muscle weight was a factor with diabetes - thought it was fat weight. I always thought higher muscle ratio was healthy. Can anyone clarify?


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 20, 2016)

James 048 said:


> Martin need a good chat with practice nurse ,left cereal out +had whole grain bread (2 rounds) toasted with poached egg . Had boiled potatoes turkey and roast beef with veg in local hotel ,this evening I'm going to steam smoked cod I bought earier as I love eating fish . Thanks again for your time


Hi James...you could try Warburtons Protein Bread...if you can get it there...sold at Morrisons....Asdas...and The Co-Op...quite low in carbs.


----------



## Robin (Oct 20, 2016)

yay said:


> I wasn't aware that muscle weight was a factor with diabetes - thought it was fat weight. I always thought higher muscle ratio was healthy. Can anyone clarify?


I think the problem comes when a crude measurement, such as BMI is used. It doesn't differentiate between fat and muscle. People with a BMI of over 25 are classified 'overweight' by Health care professionals who follow the rules, rather than thinking for themselves. I suspect most Olympic champions would be officially overweight on that score.
I am wondering if james has been banned from exercising too vigorously because of his high glucose levels, not because he needs to reduce muscles. Exercising with very high blood sugars, when there is insufficient insulin in the body, can cause levels to go dangerously high.


----------



## James 048 (Oct 20, 2016)

Robin said:


> I think the problem comes when a crude measurement, such as BMI is used. It doesn't differentiate between fat and muscle. People with a BMI of over 25 are classified 'overweight' by Health care professionals who follow the rules, rather than thinking for themselves. I suspect most Olympic
> champions would be officially overweight on that score.
> I am wondering if james has been banned from exercising too vigorously because of his high glucose levels, not because he needs to reduce muscles. Exercising with very high blood sugars, when there is insufficient insulin in the body, can cause levels to go dangerously high.


Hi Robin
Thanks for your post .I used to race dirt bikes, cycle alot and liked walking ,saying that I did it for my mental health more than anything .my family members along with myself are
worried that doctor requests I loose 2 stone as I am already noticing muscle mass all over my body decrease.
The only exercise I was doing before 2 weeks ago was 20 push ups at home 3 times a day to keep my muscle tone on upper body.
As I am a full time carear for my partner who had a bad bleed on the brain 4 yrs ago I cannot do the 30 min walking outside as requested by my practice nurse as part of programme I just walk up and down the stairs and round the house when my partner's asleep ,also nurse told me to stop light workout routine with pressups.
Thanks again
                Regards James


----------



## James 048 (Oct 20, 2016)

yay said:


> I wasn't aware that muscle weight was a factor with diabetes - thought it was fat weight. I always thought higher muscle ratio was healthy. Can anyone clarify?


Hi Yay 
I'm sure you are 100% right , sorry if that post is stupid but I'm a total novice to living with diabetes. . Hope you have a good day 
                Regards James


----------



## James 048 (Oct 20, 2016)

Bubbsie said:


> Hi James...you could try Warburtons Protein Bread...if you can get it there...sold at Morrisons....Asdas...and The Co-Op...quite low in carbs.


Thanks for that bubsie 
Changed to whole grain 2 weeks ago , will look for that next time I get to Asda ,hope your having a good day 
                        James


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 20, 2016)

James 048 said:


> Hi Yay
> I'm sure you are 100% right , sorry if that post is stupid but I'm a total novice to living with diabetes. . Hope you have a good day
> Regards James


James...not stupid at all...we're all still learning...I ate cous cous one night...nearly had a fit when my BG went up to 16.6...I should known better


----------



## Mark Parrott (Oct 21, 2016)

Bubbsie said:


> James...not stupid at all...we're all still learning...I ate cous cous one night...nearly had a fit when my BG went up to 16.6...I should known better


I can actually tolerate cous cous quite well, as long as I keep an eye on portion size.  A bit too much will cause a hike for me.


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 21, 2016)

Mark Parrott said:


> I can actually tolerate cous cous quite well, as long as I keep an eye on portion size.  A bit too much will cause a hike for me.


Only had a small portion...can do porridge...bananas...but clearly not Cous Cous...dam...


----------



## Mark Parrott (Oct 21, 2016)

Bubbsie said:


> Only had a small portion...can do porridge...bananas...but clearly not Cous Cous...dam...


Weird, isn't it.  I'm OK with bananas, but porridge sends me to the moon & back,


----------

